# More 1/350 scale kit ideas.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm sure this subject has been covered.....but whats the deal with 2001 stuff?? Can't get license, or don't want to?

A 1/350 Plastic Discovery would be really cool.

Or Star Wars.....

A 1/350 Rebel Blockade Runner.

How about StarBlazer/Space Cruiser Yamato.

A 1/350 Yamato/Argo and Andromeda (and maybe a few others).


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I think Bandai has the Star Blazers license all tied up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the story was that the studio "didn't think anybody would care about models from a 30 year old movie" so the studio didn't think it would be worth the trouble of licensing 2001.

How long was Discovery? It seems a 1/350 model would be awfully small.

A Yamato/Argo would be nice, but the big Bandai one is plenty big enough for my shelf .

I just hope PL gets the TOS and refit Enterprises out before they decide it's too much trouble to make kits that big. Maybe follow those with a classic Klingon and Romulan if they keep going. Then a Reliant and a K'Tinga.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I would like a "space station". A really nice detailed, lighted one that we could use as a centerpiece. Hang it from the ceiling in the middle, and then have all the other (hopefully) 1/350th releases hanging from the ceiling around it. Like they are getting ready to dock.

O.K. O.K. so I am dreaming. LOL!

James


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

It was said in 2010 that Discovery was 800 feet long. So a 1/350 Discovery would measure in around......

27.42 in. long. Not that small actually.

I know Bandai has the Yamato license. And someone does make a 1/350 Andromeda in resin. (Seen it on HLJ)

Someone said something about a 1/350 space station.

Actually what about a 1/1000 DS9??


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I guess I should have been more specific. I didn't mean a Star Trek space station. Was thinking more along the lines of a new one by PL or whoever (as PL tends to only do licenceable (sp) subjects). One that could be considered a "universal" generic one. And you could put whatever spaceships you wanted with it. Star Trek, Babylon 5, 2001, Jupiter 2, C-57D, etc.. Even mix them together. Whatever.

James


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think we chased 2001 already once. My memory is a bit fuzzy but I think that the license is tied up in the Stanley Kubrik estate
or something goofy like that.
For what it's worth we tried really hard, to get the thing for 2001 we thought it would be real cool to release 2001 Space Odessey kits IN 2001. We wanted to do a re-pop Moon Bus, we had drawings of Discovery and some other hardware as well. I don't remember all the details but I do know that the license was not to be had at that time.
There is some neat stuff in 2001, but Star Trek seems like much bigger series of opportunities, and our budget has some limits!

Dave


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

We know Dave. Having the Star Trek licence is great. Just having a bit of fun dreaming. LOL!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So, once the Star Trek thing has run its course in, oh, ten or fifteen years, and you've done kits of every single caiptal ship in 1/1000, all the smaller ones in 1/350 (that is, Excelsior and under), and all the shuttlecraft in 1/24 - THEN will you give 2001 a shot again?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a 1/350 model of the Andromeda from Space Cruiser Yamato,from a company named Big Models in Japan.The hulls are resin coated foam,with resin and cast metal parts.It cost me more than $500.00.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tepes, we discussed the size of DS9 in another thread a while back. Even at 1/1000 it would be too big. Somewhere around 5.25 feet in diameter. 1/2500 would be around 25"-26" in diameter, and would match the two existing Enterprise 3-ship sets. But they'd better toss a 1/2500 Defiant in the box, too!

(I think my numbers are fairly close, as I remember seeing somewhere that the docking ring on DS9 was about 1 mile in diameter.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> (I think my numbers are fairly close, as I remember seeing somewhere that the docking ring on DS9 was about 1 mile in diameter.)


 No no, one _kilometer_, not one mile. But the DS9 tech manual calls it as 1400 meters.

So a 1/1000 kit would be 1.4 meters. 1/2500 would be 56 centimeters, or about 22 inches.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Seconded 1:350 Corellian Corvette and _Discovery_.

With the latter in mind, perhaps a _Leonov_? Everything else I can think of is in 1:1000, and that's primarily Trek kits. (E-A, -C, -D, -E, perhaps?)


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

One kilometer, one mile - either way DS9 would be huge in 1/1000. I sure don't have room for it. Besides, if it were to be made at 1/2500, Ertl already has the molds to make us some nice 24th century ships to go with it (all they need to add are _Voyager_ and _Defiant_). Hmm...maybe a 3rd 1/2500 3-ship set: _Voyager_, _Defiant_, and _NX-01_ . :dude:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Just scratchbuild a DS9 in 1/1000 scale. Use the plans and model kit as a template, then scale it up.

The great thing is that you only have to build a third of the outer sections as a master, and the whole central core. Make molds and cast the parts. That's what was done with the studio model.

On the other hand, I think that K-7 would be a prime candidate for a 1/1000 styrene kit.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> I think we chased 2001 already once. My memory is a bit fuzzy but I think that the license is tied up in the Stanley Kubrik estate
> or something goofy like that.
> For what it's worth we tried really hard, to get the thing for 2001 we thought it would be real cool to release 2001 Space Odessey kits IN 2001. We wanted to do a re-pop Moon Bus, we had drawings of Discovery and some other hardware as well. I don't remember all the details but I do know that the license was not to be had at that time.
> There is some neat stuff in 2001, but Star Trek seems like much bigger series of opportunities, and our budget has some limits!
> ...


Too bad. I would have liked a model of the Discovery.

Any news on when the 2005 kits will be announced? Last rumor I heard was in February.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> I have a 1/350 model of the Andromeda from Space Cruiser Yamato,from a company named Big Models in Japan.The hulls are resin coated foam,with resin and cast metal parts.It cost me more than $500.00.


Droool!

I saw those kits on HLJ. How do they look in real life?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Would the 1/350th scale Discovery also include the steel tube needed to support the weight and keep the spine straight? I would really like to see Bandai do a lighted Defiant. Perhaps a larger scale than the others since it is a slightly smaller (Little!?) ship. Aside from a few little slip-ups, Bandai's Voyager is pretty damned sweet!


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Bandai's Trek license was apparently only for 4 kits, and whether or not they renew is currently up in the air


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I know it's a pipe dream but I'd like to see a Daedalus in 1/350. A 1/350 Botany Bay would be sweet too. It would also be very cool if PL could do some Battlestar Galactica models. A 1/350 Galactica? LOL


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would like 1/350 ships from Star Trek the Animated Series. There were a lot of nicely designed ships in that series.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I would like 1/350 ships from Star Trek the Animated Series. There were a lot of nicely designed ships in that series.


I'd love to see a 1/350 Bonaventure and a 1/24 Copernicus. :thumbsup:


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm sure this subject has been covered.....but whats the deal with 2001 stuff?? Can't get license, or don't want to?
> 
> A 1/350 Plastic Discovery would be really cool.
> 
> ...


I've got the "BIG" Argo-Yamato in my attic as we speak. $30 from eBay.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wish list would start with Tom Lowe taking some of that $24 million RC2 gave him for Playing Mantis, using it to start up another plastic model company, and continuing what Polar Lights was doing before he so rudley cut it off in its prime. 'Cause I sure as hell don't think RC2 is gonna do much of anything in the way of new models.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

More than likely he can't do that. Most "buy-out" agreements have
a clause in them that the seller agrees not to start a similar company
for an "x" amount of years.

James


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

My prediction is this:

The much-anticipated 1/350 Refit Enterprise is not going to do nearly as well as everyone here thinks. 

Why? Simply because it is too damn big!

I say this because I was in Toy R US the other day and sitting on the shelf much to my surprise – I have never seen any models sold at this particular store - were several of the 1/350 USS Enterprise aircraft carriers. They are huge! I have no idea why this store would even stock a single one considering the size and questionable subject matter – I am in Canada and US war ships are not too popular here - but there must have been five or six on the shelves and perhaps six or seven in storage rack above the shelves. Didn’t look to me like they were selling. 

I predict there will be a run on the Refits when they come out, hardcore modelers/trekkies will snap up the first ones and then those “maybes” will see the size and cost of them and think “Where am I going to put that thing. I don’t have time to build something that big.” That will scare of folks and there’s will be no scarcity value as every store will have them, and people will start to wait until prices drop. So they will sit on the shelves. And then stores won’t want to stock them because of the space they take up. And in the end they simply will not sell in nearly the numbers hoped.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

asennad said:


> “Where am I going to put that thing. I don’t have time to build something that big.” That will scare of folks and there’s will be no scarcity value as every store will have them, and people will start to wait until prices drop. So they will sit on the shelves. And then stores won’t want to stock them because of the space they take up. And in the end they simply will not sell in nearly the numbers hoped.


Are we talking about Gigantic Frankenstein?
History will repeat itself and 30 years from now the refit will sell for over a thousand dollars.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> Are we talking about Gigantic Frankenstein?
> History will repeat itself and 30 years from now the refit will sell for over a thousand dollars.


 
...Except 40 years ago NOBODY kept things "MIB" for their perceived collectible value. Now, everyone (except a few hard core builders) holds onto their boxed goodies in anticipation of a big payoff.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I held onto a MIB Snow speeder from Star Wars from when it first came out. Back in the 90's I decided to sell it....I phoned up a hobby shop that carried vintage kits and asked them its worth. About 8 bucks the owner said. "WHAT!?!" I said...."It's over 20 years old!" "Yeah, I know"... the owner said..."...but they're re-releasing it in about a month with the original box art." "I paid more for it 20 years ago!" I said...."Is the re-release going for 8 bucks?" "no." he said..."your's is used....so it's worth less, because I can't sell it as a new item."

OAB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I am intrigues to read Dave Metzner's comments on getting the 2001 licence, back in 2001. (Ain't it funny that a date that used to seem so far in the future is now in our past?)

Anyway Dave, do you think perhaps that the 2001 licence issues may now be resolved making it possible to produce some _2001: A Space Oddyssey_ kits now in 2005?

Huzz


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hey, there's alwys 2010.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

asennad said:


> My prediction is this:
> 
> The much-anticipated 1/350 Refit Enterprise is not going to do nearly as well as everyone here thinks.
> 
> Why? Simply because it is too damn big!


I know not everyone thinks that, but I do. I'm excited about this kit, and I'll buy one definitely, and probably two, but I really have no place to display one. My shelves will fit smaller kits (like the ERTL 1/537 version), but not the big one. Still, I guess I and others in that position aren't really in the target market. I just hope they sell enough of them to make then think it's worth producing Trek kits. I know the 1/350 will be a great kit!

Give me a 1/1000 version of the refit, though, and I'd buy a whole lot more. Imagine the kitbashes!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dr. Brad said:


> Give me a 1/1000 version of the refit, though, and I'd buy a whole lot more. Imagine the kitbashes!


 I am! I AM!
Or at least, I was.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> I am! I AM!
> Or at least, I was.


Maybe in light of the huge (hopefully) success of the big refit, they'll decide to go with a 1/1000 refit. Hey, we can hope.

Brad.


----------



## Frittz (Jan 3, 2005)

One of those is going in my theatre room on display. I think it's a mega pro modeler project. Going to be a sweet build. 

Frittz


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Even though I don't have room for them, I'll probably buy two and build one each of the 1701 and 1701-A versions.

If the Refit is ever released as 1/1000, they should include the "rollbar" so it can be built as either a Constitution-class Refit or Miranda-class. :thumbsup: Same thing if they ever do an Ent-B -- give us the parts to do either Ent-B or Excelsior; and if they do an Ent-D, include the parts to build a Nebula-class. Or at least engineer the parts and sell them as separate conversion kits...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> Maybe in light of the huge (hopefully) success of the big refit, they'll decide to go with a 1/1000 refit. Hey, we can hope.


Well, there's always the 2005 Hallmark ornament...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> If the Refit is ever released as 1/1000, they should include the "rollbar" so it can be built as either a Constitution-class Refit or Miranda-class.


 There's a WHOLE lot more difference there than just the roll bar!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John, I know there is a whole lot other than the "rollbar" that is different between the Constitution/Refit and Miranda classes...at the same time, there are a lot of similarities. I think a kit (either as a stand-alone conversion set or extra pieces in the main kit) could be made that would give either option for a lot less overall expenditure than engineering both kits separately. The same goes for the Excelsior/Ent-B and Galaxy/Nebula classes. If anything, it would be interesting to hear why it wouldn't work. I found the explanation of the choices of ST kits in the other thread very interesting, and I would be curious to hear more about the engineering decisions involved in designing a good model kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I Reliant conversion would require a whole new saucer (may as well, it's less work than adapting the back half to be replaceable); and new engines (since the mounting fairings are different between the two ships); plus parts for the engine pylons and the rollbar ... welp, you've already got parts for the entire Reliant by now, so ya may as well make it its own kit .


----------

